# Clothing and matting?



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I am curious is there any kind of clothing or material that is prone to matting on a Maltese? I've read a few posts about people saying that they had issues with clothing causing mats. So with a malty that has very fine cotton like fur that mats if you look at it I figured I'd ask to help prevent matting.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

Honestly, I pretty much have a problem with clothing on Maxi PERIOD. Everything I put on him seems to create some mats, however, it really depends on the amount of time he is wearing something too. I never leave anything on more than a couple hours because otherwise he has so many mats. That is pretty much the best solution I have come up with...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

All clothing causes mats IMO. I keep Bailey in a Town & Country cut for just that reason.

Satin lined clothing causes less matting, but it limits your clothing choices. Bailey is pretty rough and tumble so he does best in knit "play clothes".


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

When you dress your malt I think it is important to make sure they are brushed out well before dressing them. Also, immediately after you take their clothes off brush them out again. That way if there are mats you are addressing them before they get too out of hand. I personally don't experience any difference with the satin lined or the cotton lined clothes. But I brush Sassy before and after dressing her so mats are not a real problem.


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Daisy has one little t-shirt that I got her & she haaaaaates it! So pretty much the only time I put it on her is she is acting like she's cold. She also has a cute little raincoat that I couldn't resist & she hates it too. *sigh* I see so many cute dresses & shirts but I know she doesn't like to be dressed, so don't buy anything.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Louie has a black t-shirt that says "I Rock" on the back and he doesn't mind it at all. I also have two coats for him, one lined with fake fur and that is the one I worry about the most. It just seems like it would help mat fur even though its probably the warmest coat I have for him.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just A Girl said:


> Daisy has one little t-shirt that I got her & she haaaaaates it! So pretty much the only time I put it on her is she is acting like she's cold. She also has a cute little raincoat that I couldn't resist & she hates it too. *sigh* I see so many cute dresses & shirts but I know she doesn't like to be dressed, so don't buy anything.


 Does the tee and the raincoat have sleeves? If so, that could be the problem. I think sleeves sometimes makes them feel restricted.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, I think I'm going to have to get pictures of Louie is his various attire. Let me grab a camera and I'll head to the photos section of the forums, brb :chili:


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

sassy's mommy said:


> Does the tee and the raincoat have sleeves? If so, that could be the problem. I think sleeves sometimes makes them feel restricted.


the shirt has short sleeves, but the raincoat has no sleeves at all


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo wears a shirt or a sweater pretty much all winter...I just keep him clipped pretty short. No matting.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Rocks said:


> Ok, I think I'm going to have to get pictures of Louie is his various attire. Let me grab a camera and I'll head to the photos section of the forums, brb :chili:


Oh, gosh, Jerry. A man in a rock band who dresses his maltese. If I wasn't married you might be my dream guy! :wub:


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

His T-shirt and his winter coat both have sleeves and he doesn't mind, he isn't thrilled if I don't open the door but he tolerates them. He even puts his head right in so I don't have to play "chase the face".




StevieB said:


> Oh, gosh, Jerry. A man in a rock band who dresses his maltese. If I wasn't married you might be my dream guy! :wub:



How could you look at a face like this and not want to dress it up? lol











One of these days I need to either bother to set the time/date on the camera or turn it off, lol

Playing in a band is one of life's greatest pleasures, its about as enjoyable as having a Louie Dog for a best friend.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I keep both Gus and Grace short. Grace wears clothes almost all year. Her body temp fluctuates too much.... But in a short cut, no problems with mats.


----------



## Zsa Zsa's Mom (Mar 11, 2012)

I JUST realised that my girl's winter jacket that's lined with fleece, is what caused her entire back and stomach to mat, and I usually keep her hair short, but now I have to shave her down completely as it's been spreading to her armpits and top of her thighs and while trying to comb out the mats, I hurt her and worsen the quality of her hair -which only leads to more matting.

I'm dreading it but I think I have to do an all over shave so her hair will get the chance to grow out healthy and not broken after all the mats I had to get rid of. =(

So in my book, stay away from fleece, it's the maltese's Kryptonite!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Both mine are in the Town and Country, so mainly ok, the only problem I find is if the dresses, or whatever, go down to where the tail curls over it, the tail then gets mega mats. Also sleeves and leggings cause mats.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with Leila doing it yet. But she still has her puppy coat (4 mos old). Will she be more prone to mats after she gets her adult coat?


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Daisy looooves her clothes! One side of my wardrobe is filled with her clothes. She has sun-dresses, onesies, t-shirts, party dresses and bunnie pj's. She will sit in front of the door and bark for her clothes!!! Right now she has on a little pink t-shirt that says "I love my Mommie". I keep her hair in a puppy cut so I don't have a problem with mats. Oh.. I love my precious little angel. She gives me so much joy by just being my little baby girl!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kinky Kurly Knot-Today saved Kitzel w/this last surgery. They completely shaved his back legs from the hip down to some poodle tufts at the feet. All around his tail was completely matted. His front left IV leg was also shaved. I combed him out right away as he was still dopey from the meds & applied KKK-Today & it was a real God-send. I think w/out it I would have had to totally cut his hair. It took a LONG time to gently comb out & I had to keep doing it for a couple of days, but now we are good to go!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jerry, I think much depends upon the texture of the coat. Quincy rarely mats regardless of being 'bare' or with clothing such as sweaters and coats. It's rare that I have to deal with a mat on him. If any they seem to form behind his ears. 
Nattie on the other hand can mat just looking at her! LOL 
I try to be sure there are no mats before putting on sweater/coats, and check her again when taking them off. More often than not there is a mat or two...or 3 or 4 !
I find keeping her nice and short makes a huge difference. Even when no sweaters/coats are needed I keep them both short.... they seem to like it better and so much easier on us all. :thumbsup:
I do leave the tail and Naddie's top-knot long so she can look 'girlie' with her bows and I just love the plume tail!


----------

